# Electric Blue: Hormones?



## ASMN08 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have an electric blue (_sciaenochromis fryeri_, i think) and when i first got him he was grey, but has now turned blue, displaying adult coloring. however, my issue is that he is only 1-2 inches and i am thinking this is not normal. I've had him for around 5 months and just in the last couple weeks has this color change occured. So i'm wondering if this is the result of hormone breeding or what.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Most likely, if he was hormoned, he would have been blue when you got him since that is the purpose for hormoning in the first place (to look nice when selling). What size tank and what other inhabitants is he with? Stress can cause young males to color up early. Also, how big is he really? You say 1-2 inches, but there is a pretty big difference between 1 inch and 2 inches. I've seen plenty of male freyeri with coloration at 2".


----------



## ASMN08 (Mar 1, 2008)

tank is 30 gallons. tank mates are as follow (i'll just do common names for now, can supply scientific if you prefer): yellow-finned borley-3'', red top zebra-5.5'', red empress-4'', red zebra-4'', snow white-3'', 2 demasoni-2'' ea, 2 yellow labs-3'' and then the electric blue-closer to 2''.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Not that you asked, but that stocking list for a 30 gallon isn't ideal, and people have been most sucessful with either a single demasoni or a group of at least 12ish. I mention it because there are likely to be aggression problems as time goes on which could influence the coloration of your fish.


----------



## ASMN08 (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah i learned they are tend to have aggression problems after i purchased them. so i'm going to have to find a long term solution for them later. do they tend to be problems for other fish or just each other?

any other issues with the stocking, i know its not ideal; just got back into the hobby and so its not really my intention with this first tank. but any other issues i should be made aware of? actually just let me know of any issues. nothing against learning something more.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Well now that you did ask, the red zebra and yellow labs have a tendency to cross breed, particularly when there are not an ample supply of males and females of both species. To half answer your other question, demasoni have been described as "demon fish" by some while others have found they only bother their own kind. The one that I had was a bit snippy but never showed the more spectacular aggression that african cichlids are capable of.


----------



## ASMN08 (Mar 1, 2008)

no plans of breeding.

other than that, stock is looking ok?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

ASMN08 said:


> no plans of breeding.
> 
> other than that, stock is looking ok?


No, your tank is far too small for the fish you have.

The _Sc. fryeri_, _C. borleyi_ and _P. taeniolatus_ need a 4 foot tank minimum. A six foot tank is best. The Metriaclima species are also not suitable for this tank.

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------

